# F$!!ing women...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

And I don't mean in the messy sense.

Jesus what is wrong with their brains?

Back in January we booked her leave and like everything in life, shitting has to be revolved around her timetable.

So we have two weeks booked off for a summer holiday - our first in two years.

She books a villa in Cyprus through a friend at the gym and it's fabulous. Private pool, loads of room, everything you could possibly hope for.

So knowing we have two weeks, it fits in with her leave, I arrange a meet for July 5th. It's been listed here for months.

So today she announces that our holiday will have to be shortened to 10 days because of my TT meet. Why?

Because she's lying that's why.

She has now got a school reunion booked for the day before - the Saturday before the meet on the Sunday and she 'can't possibly make the meet after flying home from holiday because she'll be too tired.'

That's shite. So we have to lose 4 days of our holiday just so can she can see how fat her friends have got?

Am I being unreasonable?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

In a word Rich................... *NO*; suggest you stay out for the extra days whilst she prepares to see her old mates :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> In a word Rich................... *NO*; suggest you stay out for the extra days whilst she prepares to see her old mates :lol:


In Cyprus you mean?

Fuck me, I am SO pissed off.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > In a word Rich................... *NO*; suggest you stay out for the extra days whilst she prepares to see her old mates :lol:
> ...


Indeed! Since she wants to go to the reunion, I am sure she can make her own arrangements to get home in plenty of time to attend!

K


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Good idea. But why do they do this? If I wasn't so in love with her I'd tell her I want a divorce. For fucks sake. It's the fact she's blaming it on my meet that fucks me off...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Its all right, I was in bed sick all weekend last week, but it was my fault that I was ill and could not help with the weekly cleaning!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Its all right, I was in bed sick all weekend last week, but it was my fault that I was ill and could not help with the weekly cleaning!


A woman with no sympathy and forgiveness for her Man is a woman with no heart...

Cheers

Rich 

Let's wait for the feminist issue with the capital letters... :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Women suck (not in the good way).

My ex was impossible a lot of the time, and very moody. But boy did I love her.

If you stand your ground, and highlight how selfish she's being, then you'll just create arguments. Women do not ever think "Hmm... yes, it was a terrible mistake, I do apologise". So it's basically if you being pissed off, is enough to have a fight and get everybody pissed off over.

This is why women wear the trousers - men just can't be arsed to argue with them.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Tell me about it..............
Women, can't live with them, can't bury them under your patio.
cheers
jon


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Currently digging up our patio, and the thought has crossed my mind, well 2 thoughts 1)will I find somebody elses wife 2) how long would it take to find my wife. Hmmmm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

southTT said:


> Tell me about it..............
> Women, can't live with them, can't bury them under your patio.
> cheers
> jon


If you're quick, you could bury yours under DenTTed's patio.

Wait a minute...that's just given me an idea for a website. :twisted:

http://www.bury.your.wife.under.my.patio.com


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Rich thats below the belt how bloody rude, how long she waited for a reunion... stick to your guns grow some balls and stand up to her!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Divorce her and buy a Lotus.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Divorce her and buy a Lotus.


After a divorce do you reckon I could afford one?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Tell her you have cancelled the TT meet and watch her wriggle :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Divorce her and buy a Lotus.
> ...


Only with the Rover engine


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Divorce her and buy a Lotus.
> ...


I'll give you a fiver for her. Got any pics?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Tell her you have cancelled the TT meet and watch her wriggle :wink:


Well there is a possibility I might have to move it. I don't want to because it's a lot of hassle for everybody and the final destination has gone out of it's way to accommodate us and made special arrangements on our behalf.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

aye but dont really cancel... just say you have cancelled and see what she says lol it would be a mastercard moment


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Rich , tell her that you dont want to go to Cyprus you would rather stay at home and spend some quality time with her doing jobs around the house and therefore it would give her plenty of time to get ready for the re union and you could make the final arrangments for the meet. Everybodys happy . 
But whilst your at home you will need to keep going out to B+Q for supplies.(out for a cruise really :wink: ).
Dont you dare back down on this one!! Man or Mouse you decide. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am with you here Rich. It is very selfish and totally inconsiderate of her to do this. After having not had a holiday for 2 years she now wants to cut it short to meet up with people she went to school with. No offence, but if she is the same age as you, that will be what, 35 ish odd years ago. If she really wanted to see these 'friends' i am sure she would have made the effort before now.

I think you should stick to your guns here and say you are staying for the original duration. How crappy anyway would it look if you changed the day of your TT meet? All those people have already organised things to be there on that date, the venue has been sorted, changing it now would not be good.

Sometimes women do need to be told that what they are doing is wrong/spiteful/selfish etc (if what they are doing really is!). If she is not feeling guilty already about this i would be surprised.

Anyway, by the time you read this it will hopefully be sorted to your satisfaction.

P.S. Thanks v.much for the 'thing'. Looks good. Could the word gonad be changed to bollocks though do you think?


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Kell said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it..............
> ...


It's even funnier that that link actually takes you to a website selling patiio's!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> P.S. Thanks v.much for the 'thing'. Looks good. Could the word gonad be changed to bollocks though do you think?


Thanks for the support and yeah no problem with the thing... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> Women do not ever think "Hmm... yes, it was a terrible mistake, I do apologise".


I beg to differ: the same can be true for men!

I was married to a man for 32 years who, hand on heart, NEVER apologised for a mistake he made. And he made quite a few :?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with you Dani. I make mistakes like everyone else, but i really do look back and think, shit that was out of order, and then apologise. However, half hearted apologies are meaningless.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Tell her you have cancelled the TT meet and watch her wriggle :wink:


Yeah that's a good idea. See what she has to say then


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Tough decision, but one thing I have learnt, ignore all the advice and do whats right for you, the number of people I know who ended up devoriced because of advice given whilst drinking at the bar (ran a private sports club for 10yrs)is numerous and a number regretted it.
Sure you will work it out, sense some mods or something as an appeasement.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Women do not ever think "Hmm... yes, it was a terrible mistake, I do apologise".
> ...


That's because men don't make mistakes.... *cough*  

The same can be said for men, but I think it's more common in women - not saying that they are all like that.

I screw up on a regular basis, so I'm happy to admit it and apologise when I'm in the wrong.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dash said:


> I screw up on a regular basis, so I'm happy to admit it and apologise when I'm in the wrong.


true i'm the same


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> And I don't mean in the messy sense.
> 
> Jesus what is wrong with their brains?
> 
> ...


Yes you're unreasonable!!! 10 days holiday is the ideal length of time to be away anyway. Two weeks is a bit long for me personally....we'd be rowing by then! She's probably thinking that too, so safeguarding your relationship by cutting the holiday a bit short  I think you have the best of both worlds and you're making an issue out of nothing (typical man eh..... 

You've both got the holiday, she gets the reunion, you get the meet....and the bonus is.......you've also got a few days at home to sort out all the washing, cut the grass and do the shopping whilst she's at her reunion, before you go back to work!

I think its pretty genius of her myself ........

Louise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

abz001 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > I screw up on a regular basis, so I'm happy to admit it and apologise when I'm in the wrong.
> ...


I think making mistakes is neither a domain of women nor men. We all do it,
But as you said, Dash, the main thing is to acknowledge the mistake and apologise which I have to do on a regular basis :lol: :lol: :lol:

As for you situation, Rich, I agree with skiwiz: do what you feel is right. Don't listen to any of us :roll:


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry if ive just jumped into the conversation here as ive only just joined...HOWEVER

i dont know you or your g.f but id say she is out of order for doing that, you are meant to be on holiday and having a break from doing said things, and ok couldnt she not do this reunion when you come back off holiday? would make sense, there is no way id do that to my fella, id leave all arrangements for when we return home.

and yeh i agree us women can tend to pee off you guys just as much as you do us lol but id rather go on holiday for 2 weeks and not 10 days just because of some poxty reunion!

she sounds to me as if she needs her priorites sorting out  who is more important you...or them?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> As for you situation, Rich, I agree with skiwiz: do what you feel is right. Don't listen to any of us :roll:


Thanks Dani. It looks down to flight availability now. We are flying BA on staff standby tickets so we have to find a nice empty plane to go for.

I hate all the uncertainty. I like my holiday all arranged and buttoned up as far as flights are concerned. Those days away are the most precious of all in my book. However looking at it from her point of view it's like going to work. She'd prefer to avoid flying at all costs and stay at home!

Cheers

rich


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I don't see why you can't be happy with doing it ALL!!! its not like the holiday is cancelled. I'm a woman and I want my cake and to eat it too....I don't see anything wrong in that at all. Pick your battles in a relationship...and I don't think this is worth picking a battle over.....

So, you've lost 4 days. If it were me and my husband were upset I'd simply book a long weekend away in another couple of months time. Very often, even a couple of days away can feel like a week.....if you're in the right frame of mind of course!

Well, that's for today.....of course, tomorrow I could change my mind ...........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> I don't see why you can't be happy with doing it ALL!!! its not like the holiday is cancelled. I'm a woman and I want my cake and to eat it too....I don't see anything wrong in that at all. Pick your battles in a relationship...and I don't think this is worth picking a battle over.....
> 
> So, you've lost 4 days. If it were me and my husband were upset I'd simply book a long weekend away in another couple of months time. Very often, even a couple of days away can feel like a week.....if you're in the right frame of mind of course!
> 
> Well, that's for today.....of course, tomorrow I could change my mind ...........


All very good advice, thank you.

However my wife is on a roster. She only knows when she is working until the end of June and next month it will be July and so on. Holidays have to be booked 9 months in advance and requests are often turned down. We can't just drop everything and go like many can.

cheers

rich


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I know how frustrating it is. Both myself and husband (also Rich) are self emplyoyed with our own respective businesses. Trying to tie everything up is a logistical nightmare. We can't just go and leave two businesses unattended either......

A couple of years ago, we had meticulously planned 5 weeks in New Zealand. As you can imagine, it was a dream holiday. 4 days before we were due to go, I was called into hospital for an operation to my knee. We had to cancel the holiday because 'insurance' wouldn't allow me to travel so soon after the op..... gutting or what. Unforseen circumstances I know, we all plan and life has a habit of interrupting!

Louise


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Having said all that......you should ignore all 'advice' and go with your own instincts....

But yes 'fucking women'.....and you wouldn't change her for the World


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> Both myself and husband (also Rich)...
> 
> Louise


How bizarre. Her name is Louise! :lol:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Maybe its a psyche that's purely unique to the lesser spotted 'Louise' species then! 

My Rich would sypathise with you wholeheartedly!

Louise


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> My Rich would sypathise with you wholeheartedly!
> 
> Louise


And no doubt my Louise with you!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Rich have you been busted having a good old moan?! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

abz001 said:


> Rich have you been busted having a good old moan?! :lol:


Nah, she's a different Louise... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think...


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

:lol: you hope :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> And I don't mean in the messy sense.
> 
> Jesus what is wrong with their brains?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That's a classic!

She's pulling your plonker good style [smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

RICH, I DONT EVEN NEED TO READ ANY POSTS IN THIS THREAD TO KNOW ...

... I AGREE!!

STUPID WOMEN!!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> RICH, I DONT EVEN NEED TO READ ANY POSTS IN THIS THREAD TO KNOW ...
> 
> ... I AGREE!!
> 
> STUPID WOMEN!!


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SaintScoTT said:


> RICH, I DONT EVEN NEED TO READ ANY POSTS IN THIS THREAD TO KNOW ...
> 
> ... I AGREE!!
> 
> STUPID WOMEN!!


Isn't that a bit prejudice :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Tell her you have cancelled the TT meet and watch her wriggle :wink:


IMO dont cancel what u want to do! the woman has to compromise for the man no MATTER WHAT! the only way ull get ur way is if you are patient..... the worst thing to do to a woman is ignore her! if she really cares for u she will respect ur wishes and what ever u want to do.... ignoring her shows her that ur pissed off about somehting but she shouldnt know what it is unless she asks u NON-STOP(then u give ur opinion very calmly). Act like nothing happened just ignore her and she will run back like the wind eventually. :wink:

it works with me and believe me im a happy man! no BS


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosoboh said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her you have cancelled the TT meet and watch her wriggle :wink:
> ...


Until she is not running back like the wind and looks for someone else :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

ur wrong! thinking like that makes her leave him.... but if you think like ur right then nothing will run from you all towards you.... it might be a harsh mentality I have but it works! Im a muslim married to an english christian girl and our relationship has been going on since we were 16, im 27 now happily married with a 10 month baby....... no matter what religion u are what race or where u come from the man HAS TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND! atleast 51% of the dicision making should be the vito right for a man!(a *good man *that is to his wife)

letting the woman make the disicions means the tables are turning in their natural order! there for u will get into cases like this! simples :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i disagree with mosoboh! i think that men and women both have different qualities.

all men and women are different, for example.... my missus is better at deciding christmas and newyear activities, gifts for family members and some of the money situations.

im better at deciding things like where we go on holiday,which electrical goods to buy,cars and maintenance etc.

everyone has strenghts and weaknesses.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

mosoboh said:


> ....... no matter what religion u are what race or where u come from the man HAS TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND! atleast 51% of the dicision making should be the vito right for a man!(a *good man *that is to his wife)
> 
> letting the woman make the disicions means the tables are turning in their natural order! there for u will get into cases like this! simples :wink:


Bloody hell. I didn't think this sexist attitude really existed anymore..

The man HAS to have the upper hand. PMSL.

No way Jose.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

only in the bedroom eh sporty 

you still up for the mini meet to the italy trip?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosoboh said:


> ur wrong! thinking like that makes her leave him.... but if you think like ur right then nothing will run from you all towards you.... it might be a harsh mentality I have but it works! Im a muslim married to an english christian girl and our relationship has been going on since we were 16, im 27 now happily married with a 10 month baby....... no matter what religion u are what race or where u come from the man HAS TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND! atleast 51% of the dicision making should be the vito right for a man!(a *good man *that is to his wife)
> 
> letting the woman make the disicions means the tables are turning in their natural order! there for u will get into cases like this! simples :wink:


You must have met an English girl without any back bone and she was obviously also pretty young when you met. So she doesn't know any different.
You wouldn't get away with that attitude with a German girl. I promise! :twisted:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

He wouldnt get away with that attitude with any 'normal' woman. What has he done to his wife, wher she accepts this behaviour as normal and ok?

Jeeeez.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> only in the bedroom eh sporty
> 
> you still up for the mini meet to the italy trip?


Agreed kammy!

I'm not going on the Italy trip anymore


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

mosoboh said:


> ur wrong! thinking like that makes her leave him.... but if you think like ur right then nothing will run from you all towards you.... it might be a harsh mentality I have but it works! Im a muslim married to an english christian girl and our relationship has been going on since we were 16, im 27 now happily married with a 10 month baby....... no matter what religion u are what race or where u come from the man HAS TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND! atleast 51% of the dicision making should be the vito right for a man!(a *good man *that is to his wife)
> 
> letting the woman make the disicions means the tables are turning in their natural order! there for u will get into cases like this! simples :wink:


Oh my goodness....I can only make the assumption that your thinking is purely down to your immaturity in your age, as any mature, informed and enlightend male in the 21st Century wouldn't dream of treating his wife or partner in such a superior and derogatory way. The 'man' is NOT always right just because he is a man, any more than a womans view is wrong because she is female and her view is regarded as inferior. In my opinion, any man that supresses or try's to supress a woman is the inferior one...

There is equality not superiority......


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The best couples are the ones that compliment each other well. Men and women are better at different things - hell, different people are better at different things.

If you have two people with conflicting views and they feel strongly about them, it's going to end in tears. If you've got one person who is content in not making any decisions then somebody who wants the control in a relationship is a perfect match.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

OW GOD! you all are wipped sorry if i insulted anyone but as men I expected different replies...
dont missunderstand me I never said you have to treat a woman like a slave or even be SEXEST! all I meant was woman love it when a man is in control 24/7 they dont like men being not in control otherwise they will take ur places! just be a man thats all I said not the man that hurts a woman and tells her to clean and wash up and look after the baby NO! a man who takes care of his wife, a man who is confident, a man who provides and has STRENGTH to make decisions and stick to them no matter what because he wants the best for his family and wife! This is a big missunderstanding and you all have no clue about what im saying. obviously there are problems here in general with women! women are women wether lebanese syrian american or english! you show em the right way and they will follow you. Most importantly you need to make a woman feel safe with the man to 1,000,000% trust him fully NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

sTTarkie said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > ur wrong! thinking like that makes her leave him.... but if you think like ur right then nothing will run from you all towards you.... it might be a harsh mentality I have but it works! Im a muslim married to an english christian girl and our relationship has been going on since we were 16, im 27 now happily married with a 10 month baby....... no matter what religion u are what race or where u come from the man HAS TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND! atleast 51% of the dicision making should be the vito right for a man!(a *good man *that is to his wife)
> ...


I never meant to be superior to my woman I meant to be protective and a jealouse husband/father becuase these are the feelings you get when ur in love with somone..... I provide everything from a penthhouse on the sea front, to cars jewelry and everything else she asks of me(i dont overlook her needs and wants-within reason)... in return I ask for respect thats all, you r taking it way too personal becuase ur a woman wich is understandable but im sure you wouldnt want to take care of a man but a man to take care of you.... we cant get pregnant and look after the child and breast feed her/him for you but we can help you with support and labour (work) wise which is what we are good at! but to tell me im immature is way beyond you for you dont know me and you never will know me! I love my woman more than u can IMAGINE and I want whats best for her and my child if I see anything that risks my relationship with her and my daughter then I HAVE TO HAVE THE UPPER HAND to make the right dicision even if it goes against my woman! dont let a few rotten apples in ur life spoil ur view of men.... please :wink: 
BTW i never said men are always right, we also make mistakes but it takes a real MAN to learn from his mistakes. and it takes a real man to take chances and choices that wont put him there again.

now not to go off subject! the man wanted to spend time with his wife thats all he is left with no other choice but to make her understand what she did was wrong and he wants to be with her! what the hell is wrong with that woman always want to spend time with their man no matter what! even if she is tired or whatever reason! my point is..... he should show her that he is upset and let her know why! if she doesnt want to lestin to him then he should ignore her! simples thats all until she understands what she is loosing!
you have to make sure you get ur point across just comunicate my friend thats all!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, that's for today.....of course, tomorrow I could change my mind ........... [/quote]

see women cant make their mind up we have to do it for them :roll: :wink:  
thats what the whole subject was about.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I can make up my own mind, i dotn mind someone to tell me how or what to think... Kammy will vouch for that!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosoboh said:


> see women cant make their mind up we have to do it for them :roll: :wink:


You obviously don't know me, mosoboh :twisted:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > see women cant make their mind up we have to do it for them :roll: :wink:
> ...


That was a pop at me Dani! MY original quote...  and any man that thinks he is going to make decisions for me is on very shaky ground. I'm more than happy with my ability to change my mind, randomly, and at will....my OWN will!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey boys and girls, as the originator of this thread I think I should just tell you it's all sorted out and you're all getting unnecessarily stressed.  :lol:

I suppose every couple has their own way of dealing with differences of opinion and Lou and I are no exception. Suffice to say that I believe discussion is the way forward and it has allowed us to resolve any issues without resorting to behaviour that might have caused lasting damage to our otherwise perfect relationship.

Anyway, we're happy... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I am a wimp.. i let caroline make the decissions.. then if they go tits up, i am in the clear :lol:  :wink:

works for us :lol: or is it i am just a lazy arse....mme let me think......yes :lol:

Tom.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hey boys and girls, as the originator of this thread I think I should just tell you it's all sorted out and you're all getting unnecessarily stressed.  :lol:
> 
> I suppose every couple has their own way of dealing with differences of opinion and Lou and I are no exception. Suffice to say that I believe discussion is the way forward and it has allowed us to resolve any issues without resorting to behaviour that might have caused lasting damage to our otherwise perfect relationship.
> 
> ...


lol glad to hear that but next time u know what to do :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> I am a wimp.. i let caroline make the decissions.. then if they go tits up, i am in the clear :lol:  :wink:
> 
> works for us :lol: or is it i am just a lazy arse....mme let me think......yes :lol:
> 
> Tom.


Oooo, now that sounds familiar. It works this way in my house also, so if something doesn't go quite to plan, or i forget to pack something, he can sit back and tut and shake his head.

At which point, my blood boils and i use nasty sweary type words something along the lines of, 'if you aren't happy, do it yourself'*

*add in any combination of foul language here.

:lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

i cant believe im hearing this


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mo,

I think we are all coming from different angles on this, without it becoming a Religious issue, I think it is down to the way society see's relationships. In the UK, it is deemed that all are equal and people act accordingly. If my misses does not like something she tell's me. I let her make decisions and she lets me make decisions. If it is something life changing we come to agreement, and it is not my final say. I think it is equality, it is nothing about who "should be in charge"...


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I am a wimp.. i let caroline make the decissions.. then if they go tits up, i am in the clear :lol:  :wink:
> ...


Thats exactly what happens at home sportty :lol: i know my place :lol:

but in all fairness like jammy said.. we both discuss the important issues and decide as a couple . 

i am telling you messoboh or what ever your name is..if you had a partner from here in the the north east and attempted to "be the man" you would soon find yourself with some sharp object sticking in you :lol:  and/or you would be sleeping with one eye open and one hand protecting you crown jewels :lol: :lol: :wink:

Tom.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Mo,
> 
> I think we are all coming from different angles on this, without it becoming a Religious issue, I think it is down to the way society see's relationships. In the UK, it is deemed that all are equal and people act accordingly. If my misses does not like something she tell's me. I let her make decisions and she lets me make decisions. If it is something life changing we come to agreement, and it is not my final say. I think it is equality, it is nothing about who "should be in charge"...


I agree with you completly....but,
I never mentioned anything about religion, If religion was the subject or even part of my comments then I would apologise or this becuase thats not what I meant for anyone to think.... i was trying to show how people of mutli culture co-exist with each other and they get along great without any religouse interferance (but i cannot deny thae fact that it doesnt plays a role).

women and men are equal in every way, religion wise in Islam to be more exact, the truthful way is women should get respect just as equal as a man does in the quran.

I was just simply looking at the complaint in the first case he made about his wife and I gave him advice on how to approuch things differently, Yes people are equal to each other but alot of people are raised to the point of not knowing the difference between right and wrong IMO it was wrong what she did and all i said was he should show her how he feels because telling her wasnt doing anything(although u are right on the point of every relationship is different).

when I said about being in charge someone in the relationship wether u want to admit it or not has the upper hand, in every single relationship I know. now the stronger person has to be incharge and the weaker person has to look up to them. there is mutual respect yes, they respect each other dicision yes, they are both equal infront of peoples eyes yes! but when i comes to the bedroom and the chit chat gets personal between the two couples then influence plays its part big time. 
Example: do you think Obama lets his wife meddle with american policies? do you think he takes his wifes opinion evertime she wants something from him? Or will she respect his presidentcy and let him do his job all by him self? hmmm... I think she plays a big role! you cant deny that. Therefor She might be the real dominant one in the relationship and he might seem like he is in control of everything and thats the president of America..... for the country with equal right for women and MEN...so at the end of the day the decision falls onto someones hands(the final one).... not both but someone. If the world was so equal then I would agree with you but even in UK, America, and most democratic country's till this day abuses the system. and these are goverments run by human being like me and you and everyone in this forum with wifes..... please understand my point and dont think of me as an extreemist (i am nothing byt that)  No one's perfect and so is no relationship perfectly equal (that i know of).


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > taylormade-tt said:
> ...


Dear Tom,
My name in full is Mohammed you can call me Mo for short, for your info I am married to a woman I have been with since we were 16. She is pure English culture and mentality she is christian and she is from birmingham in the UK born and raised there she came to CY at the age of 11..... her parents are full english. I sleep fine everyday, I never had any scars from my wife regarding anything sharp intering my body from her hands. My crown jewels are not her's or anyones for that matter but mine. As a couple yes u discuss things I agree but someone always, always has the final say.

Im sorry about me talking like this but ur talking to me like ur telling me to be scared of women from north east like they are very bad women? why? why not respect them instead and have them respect you back instead? there you will gain a different perspective into looking at women :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

glad you sorted your problem, Rich. Enjoy your holidays however long or short they may be


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

mosoboh said:


> i cant believe im hearing this


What can you not believe you are hearing?
Do you know, i said exactly the same thing when i read your first response!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

> Dear Tom,
> My name in full is Mohammed you can call me Mo for short, for your info I am married to a woman I have been with since we were 16. She is pure English culture and mentality she is christian and she is from birmingham in the UK born and raised there she came to CY at the age of 11..... her parents are full english. I sleep fine everyday, I never had any scars from my wife regarding anything sharp intering my body from her hands. My crown jewels are not her's or anyones for that matter but mine. As a couple yes u discuss things I agree but someone always, always has the final say.
> 
> Im sorry about me talking like this but ur talking to me like ur telling me to be scared of women from north east like they are very bad women? why? why not respect them instead and have them respect you back instead? there you will gain a different perspective into looking at women :wink:


Chil mo

it was a lighthearted reply :roll:

women from the north east are to be frightened of :lol: especially from ponteland :lol: [smiley=help.gif] (joke)

Tom.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > i cant believe im hearing this
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> > Dear Tom,
> > My name in full is Mohammed you can call me Mo for short, for your info I am married to a woman I have been with since we were 16. She is pure English culture and mentality she is christian and she is from birmingham in the UK born and raised there she came to CY at the age of 11..... her parents are full english. I sleep fine everyday, I never had any scars from my wife regarding anything sharp intering my body from her hands. My crown jewels are not her's or anyones for that matter but mine. As a couple yes u discuss things I agree but someone always, always has the final say.
> >
> > Im sorry about me talking like this but ur talking to me like ur telling me to be scared of women from north east like they are very bad women? why? why not respect them instead and have them respect you back instead? there you will gain a different perspective into looking at women :wink:
> ...


trust me tom i couldnt be more chilled than I am...  this is me relaxed  and here's another smily so u dont get second thoughts


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny that I met a really strange one last night, she couldn't understand why TTs needed two sets of wheels :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

How ridiculous!
Everyone knows you must have 2 sets of wheels, spare doors, extra seats and anything else going cheap on ebay!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And you need a big shed to keep it all in. 8)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaah. So beginneth the problem!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont get why she would put that infront of a holiday :roll:

All over with now anyways


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> I dont get why she would put that infront of a holiday :roll:
> 
> All over with now anyways


i tried to tell them she was wrong but like u just mentioned the disscusion is over now!


----------

